# Chase and Catch 2.0 by Ivan Balabanov



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Ivan has a new video out about teaching chase and catch(fetch).



https://gx749.infusionsoft.app/app/storeFront/showProductDetail?productId=73


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Bramble said:


> Ivan has a new video out about teaching chase and catch(fetch).
> 
> 
> 
> https://gx749.infusionsoft.app/app/storeFront/showProductDetail?productId=73


More than sure it’s great. 


...and unaffordable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, Ivan is good, but for $127 dollars? Wow! I bet he drives a Mazzerati!


----------



## lfroll (Aug 20, 2018)

would love to purchase but little to rich for me.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Ivan is a great trainer and his accomplishments speak for themselves, but realize that there is a bit of smoke and mirrors because there is only a certain type of dog that he will train as far as competition goes. So some of the results you are likely to see on his videos are the results of his breeding program and selecting the type of dogs he is willing to train being videoed.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Ivan is a great trainer and his accomplishments speak for themselves, but realize that there is a bit of smoke and mirrors because there is only a certain type of dog that he will train as far as competition goes. So some of the results you are likely to see on his videos are the results of his breeding program and selecting the type of dogs he is willing to train being videoed.


I’d also like to mention that I own his first video series. Recently I listened to an interview where he pretty much said that he had to use the techniques that the production company approved of and the way his training is portrayed in those videos is not quite accurate...as a consumer I felt mislead and disappointed. And I’ll leave it at that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Nscullin said:


> I’d also like to mention that I own his first video series. Recently I listened to an interview where he pretty much said that he had to use the techniques that the production company approved of and the way his training is portrayed in those videos is not quite accurate...as a consumer I felt mislead and disappointed. And I’ll leave it at that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're never going to show everything on videos, especially if it involves corrections. But the cynic in me would be thinking someone has their own video series to sell and they kinda compete against the originals. My dogs retrieves, send outs, and probably a few more things are 90% Ivan's CTS videos.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> They're never going to show everything on videos, especially if it involves corrections. But the cynic in me would be thinking someone has their own video series to sell and they kinda compete against the originals. My dogs retrieves, send outs, and probably a few more things are 90% Ivan's CTS videos.


Oh I agree. Many great trainers, including yourself seem to train very similar and I learned a lot from the videos. Training through play seems to be the way to go, at least for me. I enjoy it more and my dog seems to as well. I don’t want to say he invented it bc I don’t know but he’s definitely trademarked it and had tremendous success. Can’t take that away from him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

In the interview he also mentioned that at the time the original videos were released, force free and purely positive training were being pushed tremendously. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think I'd use me and great trainers in the same sentence though, Lol.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

You can't train a dog without compulsion/punishment/negative reinforcement. That does not mean those approaches are primary or the core of foundation training, but as training advances they are necessary.


----------

